# Breakfast sausage recipe?



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Anybody got a good recipe for venison breakfast sausage? Thanks


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

My family likes the maple breakfast sausage from the Hi Mountain kits.
Most of our local outdoors retailers (Sportsman's, Cabela's, Cal-Ranch, etc.) carry them.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I was really hoping for a non store bought recipe, but I got a couple books with some recipes and there is always Google so I should be fine


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Traditional breakfast sausage is basically sage, thyme, salt & pepper... if you like add red pepper and/or garlic, brown sugar, fennel.

Try ½ teaspoon to 1 tsp of each ingredient, then fry up a small sample to test...

With venison, you will want to make sure it has enough fat to at least fry itself...

I put up a post a while back about the basics of making sausage in case you want to progress past breakfast sausage:

https://www.backcountrychronicles.com/basics-of-making-sausage/

good luck and bon appetit


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

ns450f said:


> Anybody got a good recipe for venison breakfast sausage? Thanks


I stole this recipe from another forum and have tweaked it the past couple of years. I've only used waterfowl meat with it but it would work with venison too:

4.5 lbs duck/goose meat
5.5 lbs pork butt
2 lbs bacon

Seasonings:
1/4 c. kosher salt
1/8 c. parsley
1/8 c. rubbed sage (adjust this to your tastes. Some folks don't like a lot of sage)
1/8 c. cracked black pepper
1 tbsp dried thyme
1 tbsp crushed red pepper flakes
1 tbsp coriander
1 tbsp accent (Accent is the brand. It's MSG and optional if you are allergic)

I grind all the meats together. Make sure you keep everything cold. I put all those seasonings in a spice grinder to mix them and make them more fine. I dump all the ground meat into a big tub and then mix in the seasonings. I find it easier to add about a half cup or so of cold water to help distribute the seasonings. Then I put the tub in the fridge overnight to let everything get happy. I stuff the sausage into one pound bags and freeze. If you like Jimmy Dean breakfast sausage, you'll like this. The flavor is similar but better! Depending on how fatty your pork and bacon is, you may need to throw a little butter in the pan when you cook this since the only fat comes from the pork butt and bacon.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I know you said home made but I find to hard to beat the Hi Mountain's Original Mountain Blend seasoning kit and I'm a big time make it myself guy. It has just the right amount of spice and flavor.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Goob gave me a breakfast sausage recipe that my family and I have really enjoyed. The link is here.

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/15220-sausage-recipes-11.html

*
Basic fresh sausage recipe:

6 lbs - venison
4 lbs - pork butt
3 tbsp - salt
1 tbsp - coriander
1 tbsp - sugar
1 tbsp - fennel seed (freshly cracked if you want more flavor)
2 tsp - coarse black pepper
2 cups - ice water

Cut meat in chunks, 1 1/2" max,
Keep frosty, 
Add water and spices, 
Mix well, 
Keep frosty,
Grind 3/16" to 1/4"

Make patties or stuff in casings.
Keep in fridge 3 days and then freeze.*

We like to add garlic to taste as well and even my food fussy kids will gobble it up.

Now I wish I had a tag to get some venison this year. :sad:


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies. The old man and I each got antlerless deer and elk tags so I will be making a lot this year. We just bottled 30lbs of the deer and it is great. I still have another 20lbs to grind so I will try a couple of these recipes and hopefully get a good breakfast sausage figured out. I am hoping to make some Italian sausage and burger with the elk. Yummy


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

ns450f said:


> Thanks for all the replies. The old man and I each got antlerless deer and elk tags so I will be making a lot this year. We just bottled 30lbs of the deer and it is great. I still have another 20lbs to grind so I will try a couple of these recipes and hopefully get a good breakfast sausage figured out. I am hoping to make some Italian sausage and burger with the elk. Yummy


Now that sounds delicious. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

So I used catherder's recipe but I substituted bacon ends for the pork to get my fat. I used 15.5 lbs of venison and 2 (3lb) packs of bacon ends. I removed approximately 1lb of ham/meat from the 6lbs of bacon ends because I only wanted to add fat to the venison. I figure I ended up with about a 75:25/80:20 ratio of lean to fat. I fried a little up and it is absolutely amazing. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ns450f said:


> So I used catherder's recipe but I substituted bacon ends for the pork to get my fat. I used 15.5 lbs of venison and 2 (3lb) packs of bacon ends. I removed approximately 1lb of ham/meat from the 6lbs of bacon ends because I only wanted to add fat to the venison. I figure I ended up with about a 75:25/80:20 ratio of lean to fat. I fried a little up and it is absolutely amazing. Thanks for the recipe.


Looks great, good job.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

ns450f said:


> So I used catherder's recipe but I substituted bacon ends for the pork to get my fat. I used 15.5 lbs of venison and 2 (3lb) packs of bacon ends. I removed approximately 1lb of ham/meat from the 6lbs of bacon ends because I only wanted to add fat to the venison. I figure I ended up with about a 75:25/80:20 ratio of lean to fat. I fried a little up and it is absolutely amazing. Thanks for the recipe.


Just out of curiosity, did you need to adjust the amount of salt when you used the bacon ends? It tried bacon ends once in one batch and I didn't care for it as much as using pork butt. I didn't remove the meat though.

The local grocery store that I would get my pork butt roasts went out of business and I've noticed that it is harder to find in the major grocery chain stores.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

They sell Hi-Mountain blends at Macey's grocery stores, just thought I'd mention.


----------



## Stickboy2 (Sep 6, 2019)

If for some reason you change your mind about store bought, check out PS Seasoning. They got some good stuff!


----------



## paddlehead (May 30, 2014)

30% pork shoulder. 70% Venison. Try The Drunken Butcher "House Sausage Blend"

Utah company. AMAZING SPICES!!

Grind all together and extrude into casings.


----------

